# lm_sensors fan speed reading -> gone bananas

## Cyker

Was woken up this morning by my server beeping at me, found this:

```
atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:     +0.99 V  (min =  +0.80 V, max =  +1.80 V)

 +3.3 Voltage:     +3.36 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

 +5 Voltage:       +4.87 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

 +12 Voltage:     +12.10 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

CPU FAN Speed:    65535 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CHASSIS FAN Speed:65535 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

POWER FAN Speed:     0 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CPU Temperature:   +41.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

MB Temperature:    +45.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

it8712-isa-0d00

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:         +0.98 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in1:         +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in2:         +3.36 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in3:         +2.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in4:         +3.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

in5:         +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in6:         +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

in7:         +4.08 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

Vbat:        +3.07 V

fan1:       19852 RPM  (min = 5314 RPM, div = 1)

fan2:       79411 RPM  (min = 5314 RPM, div = 1)

fan3:          0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)

temp1:       +41.0°C  (low  =  -1.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp2:       +45.0°C  (low  =  -1.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor

temp3:      -128.0°C  (low  =  -1.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = disabled

cpu0_vid:   +0.900 V

```

Note the fan readouts... clearly this is not right!  :Shocked: 

I noticed the div=1 where normally it is 16, as entered in my sensors3.conf:

```
chip "it87-*" "it8712-*" "it8716-*" "it8718-*" "it8720-*"

<blahblah>

    label in8 "Vbat"

    set fan1_div 16

    set fan2_div 16

<blahblah>

```

I tried  to reset it but the div does not change back to 16.

I've tried basic stuff like running sensors -s, unloading all lm_sensors-related modules and then re-loading them; Still no change!

It was working up until, I assume, the point where the alarm was tripped; uptime right now is: 08:11:49 up 32 days, 13:36, 14 users,  load average: 0.35, 0.30, 0.27

The easy solution would be to reboot the server but I can't do that, probably for a few more days, because it's crunching some stuff so I'd need to wait until it can be interrupted. Also, rebooting is the Windows way of fixing things damnit!  :Razz: 

Does anyone have any solutions/suggestions?

I'm currently emerging lm_sensors 3.1.2 and gentoo-sources 2.6.33 which I'm going to switch the system over to when I reboot it.

----------

## aderesch

Looks like both drivers (it87 and asus_atk0110) are talking to the same chip -- not a good idea.

If you want fan control you'll need it87 (and preferably turn off all BIOS control), otherwise atk0110 is recommended (BIOS talks to the chip, driver gets information from BIOS).

ad

----------

## Cyker

AH! THANK YOU!!!

It wasn't that the two are both talking to the chip (As I said, it was working okay before), but there seems to be a bug in the ATK ACPI driver or (More likely) the ACPI code on this motherboard.

If I run the it87 driver on its own and run sensors -s, all the values are correct.

If I run the ATK driver, either on its own or with the IT87 driver, the fan readings to bananas again!

I'm just going to remove the ATK ACPI driver; I switched to using it because of the dire warnings the lm_sensors people were spewing, but as usual I should have gone with my instincts (i.e. that ACPI is a buggy lump of cow poop).

Thanks for that little spark of an idea; I could have spent ages banging my head on this!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

